# How do your donkeys like this weather???



## copperwood farm (Dec 12, 2010)

My donkeys are both 'princesses' and are completely insulted with the rain...freezing rain.. and the snow. They come out of their 'large' stall and look out the main run in door and turn around and run back in and wait for their hay to be delivered to them...............

What about yours?????

P.S. We have to keep this section more active our long ears deserve the attention!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candi (Dec 12, 2010)

We have 1 AMDS jenny "Rosie" and she's a total Diva - all 33" of her!

She wears a winter blanket (she's from S. CA) and shivers and brahhys if we take it off. Now she lives in a nice stall with paddock, heated water, etc.

HATES the rain - really hates the snow.


----------



## bpotze (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been slowly selling mine off....after hip surgery...but the 4 I have left...a spotted jack....he doesn't mind the snow...but hates to get wet...it's cold today and he is outside....but mega fuzzy....my two jennys....Rosie and Delight....Rosie will go out in the cold but hates to be wet....Delight has a new (unplanned) jennet so she prefers to keep her baby in the barn out of the wind....I watch to make sure no one appears to be shivering or cold...the vet told me not to blanket the baby...but I am so tempted....she is very fuzzy and never appears to be cold and his holding a steady body temperature...so I will just keep my eye on her....there are some people up the road that bought a mini horse from me to be a buddy to their jenny...and that jenny stays outside no matter what...it will be pouring down....cold...rain and she doesn't go in the barn....

Becky


----------



## copperwood farm (Dec 13, 2010)

One of the 'princess' donkeys is a 'very' young weaning ( not my choice), and I put a blancket on her if she is wet, just before I feed at night for about an hour, just to dry her off and take the chill off. But I will wait until the weather stays colder to blanket them for the day.

Did I forget to say.of course they have heater water!!!!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 13, 2010)

We have one donkey now and 14 mini horses. The Jack is the only one that shivers and shakes and needs a blanket! He does go outside to bray at the "pretty little mares", If it weren't for them, I think he would stay inside.


----------



## Suzie (Dec 23, 2010)

We have 5 donkeys here. 3 jennys that stay with one spotted jack year round and one jack that lives with our quarter horse. Both have their own barns to go to. The jennys and the jack won't come out in wet weather. The donkey, Eeyore, stays with the quarter horse and is his bodyguard. He stands in the barn door while the quarter horse sleeps and puts those radar ears to the test. Looks more like a pit bull than a donkey most days! None like wet, cold, snow or anything other than sunshine!


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 31, 2010)

I think donks know they are desert animals. I haven't seen very many at all that like to be wet in any way, or even walk through puddles.

I think they are like Arabians in that respect






Andrea


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 8, 2011)

:BigGrin



:BigGrin



:BigGrin



:BigGrin



:BigGrin



:BigGrin





I have four donkeys. These days they like to lay flat out in the sun no matter how hot it is. I tell them to get themselves into the shade but as usual they take little notice of me.





Think they would expire if they ever saw snow.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 8, 2011)

We just got 6 inches of snow and they do not like it one bit.

 

I tried to get my driving jenny to go through water but she will have no parts of it. She looks at me like 'you must be kidding me' and will stand at the waters edge for days even if home is on the other side.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 10, 2011)

My donks are all a bunch of spoiled long eared kids, when it comes to cold ..rain, snow Now. they are in there stalls, but when I do leave them out to get some exercise..the farthest they will go is in the run-in which is attached to the barn, and can be fully enclosed except for a small door opening leading out to the dry lot.(its big enough to use it as a small indoor areana at 14' x 70') Do they venture out to check out the snow...???... of course NOT. They dont even poke there heads out the small door, instead they stand there waiting to go back into the comfort of there stalls. I have been cutting back on my donkeys and horses, since I was in the hospital ..and am now down to only 3 donkeys and one hinny, and 19 mini horses. 3 Arabians, and 1 saddlebred.


----------



## noblebrook (Jan 19, 2011)

I do not have any donkeys---yet---I had read something about them having a single coat instead of a double coat like horses---that is why they must have shelters at all times, any info on this would be great. The miniature horses don't mind going out in any kind of weather. Thanks, Rita


----------



## copperwood farm (Jan 22, 2011)

HI Rita,

I am by no means an expert, I only have 2 donkeys and 10 minis. But I find their coats to be quite sparce and not as dense as the minis. Mine are 'very' spoiled and do like to have shelter avaiable to them when they want. But today it was very cold and they were outside eating hay and intheir sheltered part of the barnyard or in their run in. I find they don't like the cold rain, they don't dry the same as the horses. So I will lock them inside a run in or put a blanket on them.

I am sure that someone more experienced then me will be along and add some more insite for you,

Pam


----------

